# License suspended, then reinstated - Uber eligible?



## CNJtrepreneur

[ANSWERED / RESOLVED] Yes, it all worked out. The requirement is not 1 year of *continuous* license history, but overall/total.

-----------------

[Original post below]

Can't get a straight answer from Uber or the background check company, so asking here. Please forgive me if this is off-topic...

I've had a license in 1 state for almost a decade, then it was suspended due to a couple of high-price tickets I couldn't afford. And I moved to a major city in a different state, so I didn't really need a license.

About 5 months ago, I paid off those old tickets, got a clearance letter from the DMV, went and got a new license in the new state I live in.

So, depending on how you look at it, I have either a 5-month-old license history, or a 12-year-old history but with a 3-year break and an interstate change in it.

My question is... will Uber stll take me? Has anyone else had a similar ambiguity?

I'm waiting for the DMV to send me the driver's license abstract, which I then have to send to the background check company, and wait for them to infor Uber. But that will take at least 2-3 weeks, and in the meantime, I'm FREAKING OUT. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Can't get a straight answer from Uber or the background check company, so asking here. Please forgive me if this is off-topic...
> 
> I've had a license in 1 state for almost a decade, then it was suspended due to a couple of high-price tickets I couldn't afford. And I moved to a major city in a different state, so I didn't really need a license.
> 
> About 5 months ago, I paid off those old tickets, got a clearance letter from the DMV, went and got a new license in the new state I live in.
> 
> So, depending on how you look at it, I have either a 5-month-old license history, or a 12-year-old history but with a 3-year break and an interstate change in it.
> 
> My question is... will Uber stll take me? Has anyone else had a similar ambiguity?
> 
> I'm waiting for the DMV to send me the driver's license abstract, which I then have to send to the background check company, and wait for them to infor Uber. But that will take at least 2-3 weeks, and in the meantime, I'm FREAKING OUT. Any advice would be appreciated!


POST # 1/@CNJtrepreneur : This IS AN
IDEAL
TIME TO RECONSIDER! Do you really
want to work for a Lawbreaking Crim-
inal Syndicate who lives by the Perverse
Concept that THEIR money is in YOUR
pocket?

In 2014 Rasier LLC/#[F]Uber was ranked
6th Most HATED Co. in America! Huh?

In the 30 months ending on 12/31/'14 
this Racket had "OnBoarded" over
305,000 Drivers in the United States.
Yet only 162,000 remain today. Why?

Why is their a Lawsuit against them in
EVERY City, State and Country in which
they have or even attempt to have a
Presence? WTF!?!

With 225,000 Posts&Replies in a Search-
able Database from 11,000 Members, 
you have Access to the World's Largest
Source of alerts, "inside" info, linked
articles and News about the TNC Ex-
perience, in general, and the Global
Threat that is #[F]Uber, specifically.

Get to it Spud! Read, learn and live.
Mentoring Bison, out.


----------



## Desert Driver

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Can't get a straight answer from Uber or the background check company, so asking here. Please forgive me if this is off-topic...
> 
> I've had a license in 1 state for almost a decade, then it was suspended due to a couple of high-price tickets I couldn't afford. And I moved to a major city in a different state, so I didn't really need a license.
> 
> About 5 months ago, I paid off those old tickets, got a clearance letter from the DMV, went and got a new license in the new state I live in.
> 
> So, depending on how you look at it, I have either a 5-month-old license history, or a 12-year-old history but with a 3-year break and an interstate change in it.
> 
> My question is... will Uber stll take me? Has anyone else had a similar ambiguity?
> 
> I'm waiting for the DMV to send me the driver's license abstract, which I then have to send to the background check company, and wait for them to infor Uber. But that will take at least 2-3 weeks, and in the meantime, I'm FREAKING OUT. Any advice would be appreciated!


The bigger question, of course, is why do you want to work for Uber and beat the shit out of your car?


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

Guys, I understand the concerns, and I see that there's a huge contrversy. But I need a way to make money that will give me the freedom to take off whenever I want. I'm sick of working in an office, and I'm heading for a nervous breakdown. 

And I'm located near a MAJOR city, as well as 3 very large cities, and every Uber driver I've talked to in this area, has told me that they're making as much money, if not more, than I currently do.

Yes, Uber may suck. What are the alternatives? I'll sign up with Lyft too, of course.


----------



## Lidman

Anything short of a murder or rape conviction will pass the background check. As far the driving record, tickets? a fender bender here or there. driving 80 down a one way hmmm maybe an uber defensive driving course at the worst case scenario... You'll do just fine..


----------



## Desert Driver

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Guys, I understand the concerns, and I see that there's a huge contrversy. But I need a way to make money that will give me the freedom to take off whenever I want. I'm sick of working in an office, and I'm heading for a nervous breakdown.
> 
> And I'm located near a MAJOR city, as well as 3 very large cities, and every Uber driver I've talked to in this area, has told me that they're making as much money, if not more, than I currently do.
> 
> Yes, Uber may suck. What are the alternatives? I'll sign up with Lyft too, of course.


Best of luck to you. You'll likely do just fine. Couple pointers. Don't even think about doing U/L until...

You secure a commercial (livery) insurance policy
You install a dual-lens dashcam
Heading out to the streets without out those tools is a shitload of bad waiting to happen to you. But you likely already know that.

Uber on, new friend!


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

I appreciate the warning. My license is not suspended now, but it was for a time, that's my concern with the "1 year license history" requirement.

I'm not crazy or desperate enough to drive without a license and insurance.

And I'm ABSOLUTELY investing in a dashcam, with a backup video stream to a trunk-mounted computer. I'm a PC geek, actually looking forward to outfitting my ride with all the tech stuff


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

Lidman said:


> Anything short of a murder or rape conviction will pass the background check.


LOL, no criminal convictions whatsoever. It's just taking forever to complete the check.



Lidman said:


> As far the driving record, tickets? a fender bender here or there.


Believe it or not, but I've never had even a minor accident.

It's the uncertainty over the license history requirement that's kicking my anxiety into high gear, and the pain-in-the-ass factor of having to go to a DMV in a different state to get an abstract, because doing it by mail would take another few weeks.


----------



## Hazel32

Did they approve or deny you? I have a very similar situation. I'm in the same state but did t have my Ls for almost 3 years due to tickets. But nothing else and that was 3 years ago.


----------



## Jayden Kent

Hazel32 said:


> Did they approve or deny you? I have a very similar situation. I'm in the same state but did t have my Ls for almost 3 years due to tickets. But nothing else and that was 3 years ago.


Did they accept you??


----------



## Mwita Nsofwa

I have the same problem too.My license was suspended for skipping a $90 ticket, I finally paid and my license is good and cleared.Can I still be accepted back on Uber platform? Did any of you who has the same problem get accepted?


----------



## steveK2016

So you're on the brink of a nervous break down, want to quit office work and you really think Ubering is going to calm you down? Good luck with that, I'll take the office job full time than some of the pax you have to deal with on the regular, especially bar scenes. It ain't a relaxing profession, trust me...


----------



## Mwita Nsofwa

steveK2016 said:


> So you're on the brink of a nervous break down, want to quit office work and you really think Ubering is going to calm you down? Good luck with that, I'll take the office job full time than some of the pax you have to deal with on the regular, especially bar scenes. It ain't a relaxing profession, trust me...


nice car dude hope its yours cuz I need that shit for uber


----------



## shiftydrake

Oh good Lord another new member believes the be your own boss run your own biz make life changing money while getting your side hustle on.....someone please enlighten these folks in profit and loss before they swallow more koolaid and take the wrong color pill


----------



## RDHayes

I would also like to know if anyone has been contracted with Uber after this. I too am in the same boat; my problem is almost identical to the poster. I use to drive for Yellow Cab but stopped when I went into the military and I'd like to give this a try.


----------

